# New Cruze after accident



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Good hear everyone is ok and everything turned out good.

Nice little car huh? ;-)


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

I did the exact same thing after my 1 month old Cruze was totalled by a cell phone user! 

-Also Mike


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That says a lot about these cars. Everyone who has had their Cruze totaled went back and bought another Cruze!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That says a lot about these cars. Everyone who has had their Cruze totaled went back and bought another Cruze!


I'm hoping never to have mine totaled but God forbid that ever did happen I would like another Cruze. That is based on everyone's testimony and the crash test ratings alone.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

metgolf18 said:


> Just to update everyone on our accident. The insurance company did total the vehicle and the check minus the deductable covered the loan. That was very good news. So last night my wife said she wanted to go car shopping, so off we went to the chevy dealer. A little less than three hours later she is driving home in a white 2013 Cruze 1LT RS. She is very happy.  Thanks to everyone that responded to my earlier post, she is doing fine other than still sore and the Dr said no work til Monday.
> 
> MIke




Mike, 
I am happy to hear that everyone is alright after the accident. I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

metgolf18 said:


> Just to update everyone on our accident. The insurance company did total the vehicle and the check minus the deductable covered the loan. That was very good news. So last night my wife said she wanted to go car shopping, so off we went to the chevy dealer. A little less than three hours later she is driving home in a white 2013 Cruze 1LT RS. She is very happy.  Thanks to everyone that responded to my earlier post, she is doing fine other than still sore and the Dr said no work til Monday.
> 
> MIke


Nice! Hope you guys enjoy the new Cruze! You got any pics? What all options did you guys get on this one?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That says a lot about these cars. Everyone who has had their Cruze totaled went back and bought another Cruze!


Not to mention, everyone who's totaled their car not only was able to easily get out of the vehicle but came out unharmed for the most part.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Not to mention, everyone who's totaled their car not only was able to easily get out of the vehicle but came out unharmed for the most part.


Glad to hear everything turned out ok and hope your wife is feeling better! Congrats on the new cruze though 

I still am thinking about those photos posted on XR's site... the ones with the cruze that was (almost, but not totally) crushed underneath the big truck. I am so scared of driving near semi's, but the cruze safety helps my anxiety lol


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wrecked Cruze I took photos of a year or so ago. Notice the passenger cabin retained most of it's shape? That says A LOT about how well you are protected in a crash.

Yep, that's the Cruze's engine sitting on the trunk!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's insane. Remember when an accident like that would require the jaws of life?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I used to drive a chevy cavalier but after having a friend spend a week in the hospital when he hit his head on the pillar next to the driver I decided I wanted something safer. Looked at more cavalier crash photos & horror stories where cars were completely ripped in half & decided I needed to change immediately. 

I seen tons of crash photos from the cruze and was more than impressed, it is one of the best features of the car I hope to never test out!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

firehawk618 said:


> Wrecked Cruze I took photos of a year or so ago. Notice the passenger cabin retained most of it's shape? That says A LOT about how well you are protected in a crash.
> 
> Yep, that's the Cruze's engine sitting on the trunk!



WOW! So these are the pics of your wife's wrecked cruze?!


----------

